# Knitting by machine vs. by hand



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Recently I picked up my knitting needles and triple stranded a lovely linen, rayon, cotton blend of yarn that just will not knit what I want in weight or texture off either of my my knitting machines. Turns out the fibers are so firm they won't form sts on my KMs especially the bulky one. I can 1x1 rib on my std. machine but this georgeous yarn comes out in my opinion, looking like the ribbing on socks...
Anyway, I cast on my sz 13 knitting needles with my triple strand of the yarn for the right front of the cardigan my sister choose and knit a few rows. I didn't like that pattern in this yarn and quickly lost interest in knitting by hand. 
I went straight back to my knitting machines and taught myself how to knit; Semi-Double Jacquard I only have a small sample of an 8 st. repeating pattern so far. This is fairisle without any floats on the back Doubleknit. This pattern is the one my DH wants for a cover for his laptop not the most beautiful pattern for everyone, but the Fabric is Fabulous knit with this technique. The best I've ever knit. The yarns I selected for my first attempt created a fabric that feels like a silky Designer Sweater Jacket...I'm thinking my sister is going to love a cardigan made out of her favorite colors in a beautiful pattern just as much as her lovely linen/cotton blend cardi that'll take me about 6 months to hand knit at this pace.
Does anyone have any ideas about a hand knit or crochet pattern for all this natural colored linen blend yarn? Triple stranded it makes a worsted weight.


----------



## Caitlin (May 23, 2011)

I've never had the privilege of trying machine knitting, but it's always intrigued me. Do you know of any good sites/tutorials?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Caitlin said:


> I've never had the privilege of trying machine knitting, but it's always intrigued me. Do you know of any good sites/tutorials?


Hi There,

One of the best sites to view is dianaknits.com
She is a knitting machine instructor and has several lessons you can watch for all aspects of MK from beginner to intermediate. She knits on the electronic Brother KM's but the punch card models are very nice too. That is what I have, a standard 4.5 mm guage and 9 mm guage brother KM's and I just love them. Anyway, I found Diana's blog when I bought one of her MK instruction books/cs's on MK entrelac.
You can frequently find great deals on very nice KM's on ebay. I would suggest you type in knitting machine in ebays search engine and begin your search. I have found a very good comp chart for KM's at daisyknits.com. They also sell KM's and accessories when they have them and are reasonably priced. If you find one you think you like you can pm me or send an email and I'll try to check it out for you. My email is; [email protected] There was a cool brother KH893 that sold for $225.00 just two days ago. As the year goes on they tend to go up in price as folks want to start their holiday knitting

Have a nice evening,

Kate


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I also love watching Roberta videos. She has some on youtubes. I am going to try her machine knit wide cable for a cowl. Here is the link


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Good for you, keep it up....you are a designer!


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Recently I picked up my knitting needles and triple stranded a lovely linen, rayon, cotton blend of yarn that just will not knit what I want in weight or texture off either of my my knitting machines. Turns out the fibers are so firm they won't form sts on my KMs especially the bulky one. I can 1x1 rib on my std. machine but this georgeous yarn comes out in my opinion, looking like the ribbing on socks...
> Anyway, I cast on my sz 13 knitting needles with my triple strand of the yarn for the right front of the cardigan my sister choose and knit a few rows. I didn't like that pattern in this yarn and quickly lost interest in knitting by hand.
> I went straight back to my knitting machines and taught myself how to knit; Semi-Double Jacquard I only have a small sample of an 8 st. repeating pattern so far. This is fairisle without any floats on the back Doubleknit. This pattern is the one my DH wants for a cover for his laptop not the most beautiful pattern for everyone, but the Fabric is Fabulous knit with this technique. The best I've ever knit. The yarns I selected for my first attempt created a fabric that feels like a silky Designer Sweater Jacket...I'm thinking my sister is going to love a cardigan made out of her favorite colors in a beautiful pattern just as much as her lovely linen/cotton blend cardi that'll take me about 6 months to hand knit at this pace.
> Does anyone have any ideas about a hand knit or crochet pattern for all this natural colored linen blend yarn? Triple stranded it makes a worsted weight.


Can you point me to the directions you used to do the dbj? 
Pat G.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Pictures, please. Love my KM and love to hand knit/crochet.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm thinking about ordering a garter bar off eBay from Sonny Choi. He's selling a 9 mm bulky for Singer and Brother KM's. I have a Knitking which I think is the same as a Brother. Can anyone tell me if I'm right and this garter bar will work?


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> I'm thinking about ordering a garter bar off eBay from Sonny Choi. He's selling a 9 mm bulky for Singer and Brother KM's. I have a Knitking which I think is the same as a Brother. Can anyone tell me if I'm right and this garter bar will work?


Yes it will. Have you looked at the garter bars at Kriskrafter? They are new and look really neat.
Pat G.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> I'm thinking about ordering a garter bar off eBay from Sonny Choi. He's selling a 9 mm bulky for Singer and Brother KM's. I have a Knitking which I think is the same as a Brother. Can anyone tell me if I'm right and this garter bar will work?


I have two sets of garter bars. Hate them as I have never gotten the hang (excuse the pun) of it. I was using WY until I read on KP to use a thin knitting needle. Then, I started using heavy gauge weedeater wire with loops on each end to hang it up as I'm weaving it in and out of the stitches. Soooo much easier than a garter bar. But, you may be more co-ordinated than me.Luck to you.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

patganoe said:


> Bea 465 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about ordering a garter bar off eBay from Sonny Choi. He's selling a 9 mm bulky for Singer and Brother KM's. I have a Knitking which I think is the same as a Brother. Can anyone tell me if I'm right and this garter bar will work?
> ...


Thanks Pat. It's going to cost me more to buy from Kriskrafters but they're in the U.S. and if there's a problem it will be easier to communicate, return, or exchange. I guess that means I'll be buying less yarn for awhile.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

bootsI have two sets of garter bars. Hate them as I have never gotten the hang (excuse the pun) of it. I was using WY until I read on KP to use a thin knitting needle. Then said:


> I like a garter bar if I want to move a group of stitches at one time. I was going to knit a top that required increasing stitches at the center, but the thought of moving small groups of stitches out from the center every other row was not something I wanted to do.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been a hand knitter for 45 years now...that said I began spinning a couple years ago...some things can be addictive! It's fiber..so its all good!


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Welcome. Did you watch the video on it's use? Diana Sullivan has wonderful YouTube videos too. I went a step farther and bought her Garter bar DVD. 
Pat G.


----------



## 75 still learning (Jun 28, 2011)

This discussion interested me as I am trying to dismantle ,clean and reassemble my Singer Memomatic Knitting machine and ribber attachment. Looking after elderly parents I have not used it in twenty years or more and now keen to get back to it. I have removed all the needles and cleaned them but don't know where to go from there can anybody help me out? is there a site with video instructions? I don't have instructions on what to do.Here in Australia there does not seem to be any information available or I am looking in the wrong places.
Like others before me have said this is a great site and the ladies are so welcoming and helpful that one feels like there are so many unseen friends and it is so nice. Thank you all.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is the link which covers some of the Singer topics. http://www.youtube.com/user/hobbyknitter
Lubing the carriage underside. Removing Singer carriage cover. Studio AW-1 weaving arm. Replacing a sponge bar.
If you have any questions, you cam email & ask her. She is very friendly & helpful.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I found 2 sites that were really helpful in cleaning my KM. The first one is on cleaning, http://home.comcast.net/~kidoodles/tips.html . They also have some other instructions that can be helpful/informative dealing with knitting. The 2nd site details removing and replacing your sponge bar. It's a 3-parter and includes lots of photos. http://knittsings.com/how-to-make-a-knitting-machine-needle-retainer-sponge-bar-part-1-remove-the-old-and-clean-for-new/ I really liked this one. The only problem I had was purchasing the foam from the fabric store. I have such a large piece left over that I doubt I'll ever use it all. On well, at least it wasn't very expensive.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Where is Australia are you...there is a KM group who are very very active and knowledgeable in Adelaide..


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

75 still learning said:


> This discussion interested me as I am trying to dismantle ,clean and reassemble my Singer Memomatic Knitting machine and ribber attachment. Looking after elderly parents I have not used it in twenty years or more and now keen to get back to it. I have removed all the needles and cleaned them but don't know where to go from there can anybody help me out? is there a site with video instructions? I don't have instructions on what to do.Here in Australia there does not seem to be any information available or I am looking in the wrong places.
> Like others before me have said this is a great site and the ladies are so welcoming and helpful that one feels like there are so many unseen friends and it is so nice. Thank you all.


Oh I see....your in Victoria....OK...well there is a very active and helpful group in Adelaide ....can find the contacts for you if you want?


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have never used a knitting machine. At this point I do not have any interest in learning to use one.


----------



## 75 still learning (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you slewclark, please tell me how I can email her I couldn't see anything on the site


----------



## 75 still learning (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Bea465, I shall try those sites.


----------



## 75 still learning (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello sharonbartsh, I am in a rural area out of Melbourne


----------



## 75 still learning (Jun 28, 2011)

O.K. it can't do any harm.
Thank you


----------



## rogerskevin67 (Aug 1, 2011)

I tried my hand on machine knitting once at a friends place. I find knitting by hand much better than machine; it seemed so complicated and confusing with a machine. Often my patterns would go haywire.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I know nothing about knitting machines, but would like to try it. I was looking at the "Ultimate Sweater Knitting Machine" at JoAnns. Would that be a good machine to start with? I would appreciate all the advice anyone can give. I don't want to buy an expensive machine and find that I don't like it very much. (I hand knit and crochet a lot.)


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I like to knit on Brother & Singer plastic bed knitting machines but not the USM. It doesn't have tension to hold the yarn. I don't like the cast-on hem. I think it is just me. Some people can knit beautiful things on it but not me. You can check this link for used machines which are cheaper than new. http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/sd.cgi?cat=art&fil=knitting%20machine


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I know nothing about knitting machines, but would like to try it. I was looking at the "Ultimate Sweater Knitting Machine" at JoAnns. Would that be a good machine to start with? I would appreciate all the advice anyone can give. I don't want to buy an expensive machine and find that I don't like it very much. (I hand knit and crochet a lot.)


like siewclark, i am not a fan of the usm but lots of people do really nice stuff on them... when trying to decide, check out youtube for cherylbrunette (she does a whole sweater that can be translated to ANY KM.... and clogden21 for several different intersting original patterns, great teaching videos (she does not edit, giving us a chance to see her fix some common problems rather than just glossing over them), and then has even made several accessories and demos how to do that....

there are many good metal bed machines and plastic bed machines with tensions masts, that are in the price range or less than the new USMs.... please watch youtube vids and watch ebay auctions for a bit before buying.... (ps...all my machines, several, came from ebay... and they all work)


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you both very much. I will follow your advice and check ebay and the other websites you mentioned, :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

patganoe said:


> Bea 465 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about ordering a garter bar off eBay from Sonny Choi. He's selling a 9 mm bulky for Singer and Brother KM's. I have a Knitking which I think is the same as a Brother. Can anyone tell me if I'm right and this garter bar will work?
> ...


I tried the KK Gbars when I could not find the original Gbars, I returned them as I kept having problems with the stitches when rehanging them. Some yarns will rehang easier than others due to the yarn you work with may make the sts more easy to see. I prefer the original garter bars hands down. I found the KK Gbars kept catching both sides of the yarns sts, the instructions even warn about that. They were much more difficult for me to work with. 
The original Gbars are wonderfully constructed with closed grooves that the needles fit into so that you just set the grooves on top of the needles/horizontal then slide the gbar toward you while turning it down/vertical and all the sts are easily are back on the needles, none lost, none with both sides of sts caught, quick and easy as these gbars were made to be used with these KMs, the sts slide more easily on and off. You can see them in use on dianaknits.com she demonstrates them, I do believe she states they are nice but her preference is for the original ones. How much is sunny choi asking for them?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Can you point me to the directions you used to do the dbj? 
Pat G.[/quote]

Hi, I'd be happy to.
Are you familiar with knitting Double Jacquard?
If not, you can find patterns and instructions for afghans in that technique at distinctiveknits.com under knitting machine publications.
I found the semi-double jacquard technique in an old issue of a brother fashion magazine. It is done the same way as DJ but your ribbing attachment is going to be adjusted to automatically select every other needle, adj according to your ribbers manual, so the back of the knitting looks like birdseye and the KC is going to be used with the part/slip buttons selected for both directions. Cast on for full needle rib, knit the number of rows you want for the fnr then set both the carriages for SemiDJ. 
If your ribbing attachment does not have an automatic every other needle selection option, you would use your needle pusher putting all the ribbers needles to be used, always use an even number of ribber/purl needles, in the first working position. Then push every other needle beginning with the first needle on the carriage side of the knitting up to the holding position, for each row. This can also be done knitting every third needle on the ribber pushing the other needles to the hold position, always start from carriage side always use even number of purl needles. Using EON, or every third needle on the ribber is what allows the slightly heavier yarn to be used and creates a more pliable knitted fabric.


----------

